# Starting pill break early?



## bornthiswayxo

Hi girls,
I messed up with pills earlier on in my pill packet (week 2, about three of them), so I thought I'd start my break a few days early because I am literally so panicky about it, and want to see if I get any bleeding. It must sound stupid, but I'm not seeing OH for another two weeks, so I thought it might be okay. Does anyone know though, if this'll actually bring a bleed about? When I missed the three my body didn't even do anything to do with a breakthrough bleed. :shrug: 

My body is probably just confused right now, I don't know. I've never really missed pills like this before so any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

No. It won't tell you anything! You might get a bleed, you might not. Just take it as the instructions with the packet recommend (there should be a section about missed pills), use condoms until after your withdrawal bleed (or 7 days, if your bleed is due imminently, whichever is longer), and if AF doesn't show, do a test then. You can't rely on the presence or absence of a bleed to tell you if you're pregnant or not, if you stop and start taking pills. Best thing to do is to stick as closely as you can to how you're meant to take them, and not confuse your body further. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Okay, thanks for the tip. I'll take the last few as usual and probably test if no bleed shows a bit after that. I've taken two tests already in a flurry of panic, and they didn't show with much. Thanks, I hope I get clear answers soon.


----------



## thestarsfall

Yeah, the best thing to do is just continue as it says on the pack, but know that if you have missed 3 pills you may not get a bleed at all. I missed 2 once and forgot what the pack said so I took them wrong (oops) and that month had nothing...but I also hadn't seen my OH in over a month so I knew I wasn't pregnant so I looked and it is semi common to miss a bleed with missed pills but if you miss 2 in a row or suspect you might actually be pregnant then take a test for sure.


----------



## MindUtopia

Mrs Eleflump said:


> No. It won't tell you anything! You might get a bleed, you might not. Just take it as the instructions with the packet recommend (there should be a section about missed pills), use condoms until after your withdrawal bleed (or 7 days, if your bleed is due imminently, whichever is longer), and if AF doesn't show, do a test then. You can't rely on the presence or absence of a bleed to tell you if you're pregnant or not, if you stop and start taking pills. Best thing to do is to stick as closely as you can to how you're meant to take them, and not confuse your body further. I hope it all works out for you.

Yep, this is great advice. Also, don't be too surprised if your body or bleeds are a bit weird for a month or two. I had two months in the fall when I screwed around with my usual pill schedule. The first month I just started right on the next pack without the withdrawal bleed (I know you can do this, but it's is unusual for me) because it was my wedding that week, and then the next month I missed about 4 pills (honeymoon laziness) and then also panicked and stopped a week early. I had really weird spotting, cramps, sore boobs, nausea, etc. - basically every possible sign of pregnancy - for the next two cycles, and then it sorted itself out and went back to normal. So just be prepared if something out of the ordinary starts happening with your body, it's just because your hormones are probably a little out of sorts.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I would say look at your pill packet and follow the directions for a missed pill. I actually think my pill pack says if you miss 3 or more in a row that you should throw out the remainder of the pack and start a new one. Granted all pills are different and might advise different things. And like the other ladies said, you might have some symptoms that aren't normal for you. I personally felt the same kind of symptoms that I did when I first got on the pill when I missed some.


----------

